# Web0 - web3 Daten sichern!



## Freak2k5 (26. Juni 2005)

Hi,


ich habe nen kleinen VServer für meine Familie und ein paar Bekannten!
Ich muss jetzt eine neues Image auf meinen Linux server installieren.

Nur wie backupe ich jetzt alle webx Daten? Die Dateien an sich wäre ja kein Problem...aber ich weiß nicht, was ich zudem noch updaten muss!

Evtl Confixx Datenbank...doch wo sind die USerpasswörter und was muss ich noch beachten!

Gruß

freak


----------



## Freak2k5 (26. Juni 2005)

habe jetzt folgendes gefunden!

cd /
mkdir backup
root/confixx/backup.pl --dump /backup/backup

zum sichern

und

cd /
root/confixx/restore.pl --mapping --dump /backup/backup --map backup.map
cd / root/confixx/restore.pl --restore --dump /backup/backup --map backup.map

um zu restoren...kann mir wer sagen ob das wirklich alles ist?

Gruß

Freak2k5


----------

